# I heard ya'll needed some more women sailors.



## SVGimmeShelter (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

Long time reader, decided to begin actively posting. I'm 27 and living in Houston Texas. I have a 34ft Oday which we stay on every weekend. My husband is handy with repairs, and I do canvas work. Right now we are trying to get our skill levels up and get our blog off the ground. I am starting my classes to be a ASA instructor, and we race on weekends. 

Five year plan includes doing some coastal cruising while playing in our band. He plays guitar, I play drums.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone, and gaining some more insight!

Svgimmeshelter.com


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard..


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Orgs hiring ASA instructors generally also expect them to have USCG mariner licenses so that the instructors can work in powered vessels. The experience and test requirements for the USCG license may be more demanding than the ASA...


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to Sailnet, Mary.


----------



## jmiller248 (Aug 16, 2015)

Read some of your blog and it was good. I have a five year retirement and want to ride up to Kemah just to look at boats. I might see you one day .

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVGimmeShelter (Sep 16, 2015)

sailingfool said:


> Orgs hiring ASA instructors generally also expect them to have USCG mariner licenses so that the instructors can work in powered vessels. The experience and test requirements for the USCG license may be more demanding than the ASA...


Good to know, I will make sure to ask when I go in this weekend. This is a small sailing school just looking for weekend part time instructors, so they may be more lenient. Here's hoping.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! It sounds like you two have already gotten a lot figured out. Have a great time sailing and racing and learning


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

We need all the women sailors we can get!

Watch out for Steve, aka Smackdaddy as I think he sails out of Kemah now with his boys on a Hunter 41' or somesuch. In fact, there must be a few more sailnut members who sail out of Kemah.

Good luck with your ASA certs.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Arg.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SVGimmeShelter said:


> Good to know, I will make sure to ask when I go in this weekend. This is a small sailing school just looking for weekend part time instructors, so they may be more lenient. Here's hoping.


Welcome to Sailnet!

Like Sailingfool, I an ASA Sailing Instructor, and have my Captain's License. Unlike Sailingfool, I own the slightly bigger brother of your boat, an O'day 35.

I don't know what the penalty is, but the school cannot hire you to run an auxiliary powered vessel without a captain's license. To get a license, you also have to get a Transportation Worker Identity Card, aka "TWIC," from the Department of Homeland Security. Both the school, and you are open for prosecution. Both the TWIC and the license are good for 5 years. (Does anyone know if you need a current TWIC to get your license renewed?)

That said, one of the schools that I teach at has a female sailing instructor that teaches ASA 101 without her license, on a boat (Bristol 20) without an engine.


----------



## SVGimmeShelter (Sep 16, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> Welcome to Sailnet!
> 
> Like Sailingfool, I an ASA Sailing Instructor, and have my Captain's License. Unlike Sailingfool, I own the slightly bigger brother of your boat, an O'day 35.
> 
> ...


This is the answer I got from the school " If you are teaching classes on a sailboat with an inboard motor, you have to be qualified by Asa (203, 204, 105) minimally. Without a captains license, you have to be affiliated with a certified school. In other words, you can't give out certifications on your own, you have to be an employee of a school."


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

SVGimmeShelter said:


> This is the answer I got from the school " If you are teaching classes on a sailboat with an inboard motor, you have to be qualified by Asa (203, 204, 105) minimally. Without a captains license, you have to be affiliated with a certified school. In other words, you can't give out certifications on your own, you have to be an employee of a school."


The quote above mixes up two different issues.

What the school meant to say, or needs to say, is that to operate a powered vessel of any type for any form of compensation (such as teaching an ASA 103 or 104 class on a auxiliary sailboat) , you need to have an appropriate USCG mariners license. This is Federal law, and anyone operating a sailing school will understand this, so there must be some confusion in the communication. One could provide ASA 101 lessons on a non-powered vessel like a Soling without a USCG license.

ASA only issues student certifications through an ASA affiliate school. The instructor does the teaching, testing and sign-off, the certification comes via an affiliate school, naturally the one compensating the instructor. ASA has no specific awareness of the USCG license status of the instructors, just of their ASA instructor levels.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

eherlihy said:


> ... To get a license, you also have to get a Transportation Worker Identity Card, aka "TWIC," from the Department of Homeland Security. Both the school, and you are open for prosecution. Both the TWIC and the license are good for 5 years. (Does anyone know if you need a current TWIC to get your license renewed?)....


I completed a renewal last year. For a renewal license and our type of work, you only need to include a form stating the TWIC is not required by this work. Check the Exemptions section at http://www.uscg.mil/nmc/twic/ for a sample.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SVGimmeShelter said:


> This is the answer I got from the school " If you are teaching classes on a sailboat with an inboard motor, you have to be qualified by Asa (203, 204, 105) minimally. Without a captains license, you have to be affiliated with a certified school. In other words, you can't give out certifications on your own, you have to be an employee of a school."


Sailingfool has it right, but this chart from the ASA website may help explain it;


----------

